# Vasectomy Reversal - just starting - info needed please help



## lwells (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi all,

I'm new on Fertility Friends and would like some advice /recommendations please.  My DP had a vasectomy 11 years ago and has 3 lovely kids from his previous marriage who I adore. Unfortunately his ex wife insisted that he have a vasectomy as she didn't want to be responsible for contraception. 
DP and I would desperately love to have a baby together, we're getting married soon and having a baby would be a dream come true!    I'm 38 and DP is 40.
We've just started researching clinics and want to get the op done asap.  Can anybody recommend a clinic preferably in the South East but we're obviously willing to travel if needs be?  We've seen the Spire Gatwick Hospital - Dr Swinn on the internet, Oakdin Clinic in Billericay and more further afield - Dr Dawson in Hartlepool.  If anybody has been to any of these clinics or can recommend another please let me know.  If you have any other advice etc, that would be great!  Thanks so much and wish everybody on here the very best of luck!!!  

Lisa x


----------



## Smark (Jan 6, 2008)

Hello Lisa

My DH had a vr with Mr Persad at Bristol Bupa. It was a success and I have just given birth to a beautiful little girl - nearly 2 weeks ago! He had the op in April 2007 - I got pregnant in Feb 2008 but had a miscarriage then got pregnant again in Sept 2008. I am 40 too!

If you want to ask anythink please do - you can always PM me. Good Luck.

Sarah x


----------



## lwells (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi Sarah

Firstly - congratulations to you!!!  Fantastic news and she's a cutey  
How long ago did your DH have the vasectomy?  Did you do anything else e.g. take supplements to help or just wait for nature to take its course?
I think we may go for the clinic at Spire Gatwick - its hard to choose somewhere isn't it as they all say they are good and have great success rates etc.  

Lisa x


----------



## lwells (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi Sarah

Me again!  Actually I'm not sure how to pm you - I've just joined this so haven't read all the instructions etc yet.  I will have a look shortly unless you can give me a quick crash course!  

Lisa x

ps I know that it may not be successful but am keeping a postive attitude but thanks so much for sharing your success its lifted my spirits today!


----------



## Stalyvegas (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi Lisa

If you click the little green scroll on the left hand side of the persons profile you want to PM then it will open automatically addressed like an email 

R
x


----------



## lwells (Jul 6, 2009)

Thanks R!  much appreciated.  How are you getting on?

Lisa x


----------



## scarlet24 (Mar 5, 2009)

Hi Lisa, 

My DH had a reversal last sept, which was 5 years after his vasectomy, we went through a local BMI hospital in sussex. We had an intial good result, low count but at least some sperm,,, unfortunately we just had the 2nd count and we now have NO sperm!!!! urk... We are now looking for another clinic to go to to have a re do, as we have been told this no result is due to scar tissue and a re do could remove this. We have been looking at specialist clinic rather than just a general urologist as unless they are doing it all the time, one wrong move and it could be enough to block them up again. Also my DH now has a huge scar, similar to a C section scar from the first reversal,, which i now discover is almost unheard of!!!!! as most Dr's go through the sacks. 
We are currently looking at the Dawson clinic, as although miles away they look good and this really is our last chance on this, so want to make the right desision this time.

Sorry to ramble on,, i just wish i had got advice before we did it the first time round, as £2,000 and a year wasted we are no further forward. 

Good Luck, to be good to know if you know of any where nearer that good too. 

Scarlet


----------



## Traceytbird (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi Lisa and welcome to FF

My DH had A vasectomy  11 years ago he fistly had the non microsurgical VR about 10 years post reversal then another  VR post 11 years which was supposed to be the very best full microsurgical VR which also failed,the problem is that at about 10 years post vasectomy the success rate drops,but there are some who have success after this amount of time, my advice would to be think through very carefully different options for the best chance, good luck.


----------



## lwells (Jul 6, 2009)

Dear Scarlet,

Thanks so much for the info.  We have also had a look at the Dawson clinic as I have seen the name crop up a lot so highly recommended - on their website they quote £3850 but when I emailed them for more info they said it would cost £2950 or thereabouts (without checking my emails!  ).  The clinic at Spire Gatwick - Mr Swinn looks pretty good too, he specialises in Vasectomy reversals and has got good success rates - his costs are about the same but I think that includes them keeping DH/DP in overnight too.  Some of his testimonials (if they are true!) are 16 years post vasectomy - successful pregnancy - wow!  He's actually on holiday the last 2 weeks in July but we are swaying towards this clinic an will probably arrange the consultation when he gets back.  His waiting list isn't so long for the op and he has just as good success rates according to both of their websites - its a minefield isn't it!  

Really sorry to hear about the previous attempt failing and your poor DH's scarring.  Keep me updated and I'll do the same - going to look at the websites again for the 100th time!  

Lisa x


----------



## lwells (Jul 6, 2009)

Thanks for getting back to me Tracey, yep we are scouring the websites and finding out as much info as possible before we make a decision as to where to go.  Will keep you updated.

What is your next course of action after the 2 failed attempts (sorry to hear about those)?

Lisa x


----------



## Traceytbird (Jul 8, 2009)

We have now been for aconsultation at Care Nottingham and are looking to start ICSI Sept 09.  Just another note while you are looking a VR surgery.  Be aware that some surgeons only offer a vas to vas operation therefore if you pay for the VR and the surgeon opens your DH/DP up and finds he has a blocked epididymus there would be nothing they could do how ever if you went to a surgeon who also performs epididymostomy he would then carry on the procedure to complete a vas to epididymus.  Mike Henley who performed my DH VR did both VV and VE but still a very difficult decission for you best of luck let me know what you decide.  

Tracey


----------



## Bambam (Feb 14, 2008)

Lisa and welcome to Fertility Friends 

You've had some fab replies already and as you can see loads of our members have been successful with reversals 

Here are some links you might find helpful at the moment. Please do have a look around and explore and start posting around the boards and making friends. FF is a wonderfully supportive community and you can only get the best out of it if you start posting and joining in so, please do so.

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Male factors ~ *CLICK HERE

You can have a bit of fun or just gossip while you are on FF too so check out the general chit chat / jokes / hobbies area:

*Girl & Boy talk - Community & Fun Board ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our excellent chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

Wishing you lots of luck    and 

Amanda xx


----------



## lululoves1 (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi Lisa

Sounds like we are in a very similar situation and I would love to hear how you are getting on. Me n DP are at the same stage. We have spent so many hours on the net looking at consultants(to the point that I am dreaming about it!).  We have researched the same consultants but like You I am eager to get this done as soon as possible as I have just turned 38 and am very concious of time ticking by. We obviously want the best surgeon but would like the op doing in the next couple of months or asap. Are you any further forward? Do you know how long the waiting lists are for Dr Swinn? Have you looked at Mike Henley? Seems really expensive although I dont mind paying if it gives us the best chance of success. A couple of clinics we have called seemed a little sales orientated. 

Any info, recommendations really welcome. Something to help me make my mind up! Lots of love and luck to you all x 

Nicola xxxx


----------



## lwells (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi Nicola,

We've got our VR consultation booked for 6th August with Mr Swinn at Spire Gatwick - yey!  He seems good and I've just got a good feeling about him - fingers crossed!     Another girl on here's DH has his reversal done with Mr Swinn, he had his vas done 18 years ago and his SA results came back about 46 million, with good morphology and motility which is fab and gives me more   .  Mr Swinn does VV but if that cannot be done he also does VE and that's something you need to make sure the surgeon can do before deciding.  When I contacted his secretary she said he has op dates in August and September, soooooo hoping if the consultation goes well we can have the op done really soon after.  There are lots of good posts on here about different clinics, alot have been to Dr Dawson in Hartlepool.  It is a minefield and we were the same, scouring the net for ages before we decided who to go and see.

We're now taking supplements to try and boost our chances, obviously DP has nothing coming through at the moment but everything helps  

How long ago did your DP have his vas? Let me know how you're getting on, PM me if you like.

Wishing you loads of luv and luck xx


----------

